# Does anyone else hate labs??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate labs with a burning passion. I can sit down and listen to a lecture and get straight As. As soon as you make me actually do something, I'm extremely incompetent. I'm a failure. Everyone is going to see me mess up everything wah.

Not only that but my partner is this annoying girl who won't stop talking to me. I don't want to have a damn conversation biach! She drains me. I don't know how I am going to survive. Such a shame her nice *** is wasted on a radical extrovert.


----------



## skysan (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't like it cause I need to partner up with others, and it's even worse if it's a girl , cause I can barely say anything then and I get super anxious


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i used to dread these until i started taking pills. but that started other problems so....man it always sucks.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yes. Major performance anxiety. It's especially bad when I get paired up with someone I don't know.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

skysan said:


> I don't like it cause I need to partner up with others, and it's even worse if it's a girl , cause I can barely say anything then and I get super anxious


Yeah, pretty much this.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Only if I'm stuck with a horrendously incompetent lab partner. Which is like 90% of the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank God I only had to take two labs in college. They were only once a week so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ladyofthelake (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah. I get partners who either completely dominate the lab and the teacher thinks I'm not contributing since the partner won't let me help them or the partner just sits and does nothing.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate them because we always need partners and I don't ever know anyone. But I can also kind of relate to your feelings because I somehow always mess up my experiments when I think I followed the directions correctly. 

In reading other people's posts, I realize that I may be the semi-incompetent lab partner only because I work really slow. :/ I'm not trying to, it's just the pace at which I learn.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

FunkyFedoras said:


> I hate them because we always need partners and I don't ever know anyone. But I can also kind of relate to your feelings because I somehow always mess up my experiments when I think I followed the directions correctly.
> 
> In reading other people's posts, I realize that I may be the semi-incompetent lab partner only because I work really slow. :/ I'm not trying to, it's just the pace at which I learn.


At least you try, man. Most of my lab partners just sit back, talk to their friends, and ignore the work entirely, leaving me to do every single thing. That or they just sit there and don't help at all. :serious:


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, I hated labs. I'm a clumsy, absent-minded idiot and I hated all the crap you had to do in the lab - mixing, measuring, recording errors, having to use your hands, etc. Thank the great Satan that my field (physics) seems to be the only field of science where you can specialise in either theory or experiment, and theorists like me never have to do a single experiment ever (at least after undergrad). If I had to go into something like biochemistry or pharmacology or something, I would have to mix chemicals all the time and I would probably end up accidentally poisoning myself at some point. The worst I have to worry about now is my computer freezing or my pen running out of ink (which, to be honest, is quite a trying experience).


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never had to do lab work before, but I'm finally taking a class (meteorology) that requires a 2 hour lab session once a week. Tomorrow will be the first one and ofc, I'm nervous as all hell because I don't know anyone and I'm sure we'll need to partner up or form groups and I really don't wanna deal with that ****.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Just have sex with her that will get her to stop talking. Yeah I hate labs because i always end up doing all the work because usually my lab partners are retarded. I only have the courage to talk to the most retarded people in the class, that's why i always end up with retarded lab partners.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Honestly I ****ing hate group work in general. Make me do a lab by myself I will have a much better time than if I am forced to work with others.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I remember how I didn't like labs back in HS, especially gr. 9 to 11, even though I still got good marks in them. The group work and the uncertainty of the outcome, and having to follow the instructions and getting all the equipment is what really made me uneasy. With the written tests and assignments it was all a piece of cake and pretty straightforward, but put me in a lab and I become a real life Mr. Bean. Chemistry labs in particular...you're like, if I **** up, the whole room is gonna explode.

This video is pretty much me during a chem lab:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I actually love labs. They are gentle, easy to train, intelligent, goofy and eager to please. 

School labs, I know how you feel, especially in classes where you know no one but everyone else always knows someone for some reason. This happened all the time for me.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> I actually love labs. They are gentle, easy to train, intelligent, goofy and eager to please.
> 
> School labs, I know how you feel, especially in classes where you know no one but everyone else always knows someone for some reason. This happened all the time for me.


I hate the look on the people's faces when the teacher has to force-assign me to a group because I didn't know anybody. Pure disappointment really. Makes me feel **** about myself.


----------



## Lana77 (Dec 12, 2014)

Luckily, my lab partner was this girl who was as quiet as me. Once I accidently poured hydrochloric acid on her. I felt sooooooo bad.... after that, she found another lab partner and I was left with this other girl, who was very annoying and wouldn't shut her damn mouth and focus.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel so uncomfortable in them. One time last year, everyone was told to get a partner to sit with. First of all, I knew virtually no one in the class and secondly, I didn't hear the teacher give the instruction. I was so embarrassed when I had to say I had no one to sit with... in front of the whole class as she assigned the pairs seats. The memory makes me feel sick.


----------

